# Turnouts keep changing by themselves?!



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 2 atlas code 80 left hand turnouts, I have a 4 car long train, and when it is passing over the turnouts, they change by themselves, and the train splits! It does this every time, and I need help fast! I am going on vacation next week, then school starts, and I already have enough problems such as the train derailing all over the place and this big grade where the cars uncouple. They both do the same thing and they both are clean. Have 1 more day left to work on trains so I am really stressed Thanks!!!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Put some caboose industries ground throws on the turnout to lock them in position.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I am not sure if this will help.....you might consider checking the weight of the cars that uncouple and the couplers are not working correctly. With regard to uncoupling when traveling over a turn-out. I have found that a close look at the turn-out may indicate the problem. I have used a home-made clear plastic car to see how the car and the turn-out interface (clear plastic about the size of a normal n scale box car with trucks & wheels mounted). Point of the turn-outs, if not correctly positioned can cause a world of confusion.

I hope this helps.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well if they keep changing by there self then I would think that there is nothing there to keep them locked in place you need to put something there to keep them in place


----------



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, but I found what was really going on. My train goes:
cab-coach1-coach2-coach3-loco
I found that when the 2nd truck of the cab hit the turnout, the flanges would ride up on the track, then settle down in the wrong direction. This would end up sending the rest of the train off the tracks or in the wrong direction. There was a thin layer of glue in the turnout mechanism and I took it out, but it didn't help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try a different loco and see if it's the loco or something else.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

You just might need a new switch what brand of turnouts you using


----------



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

The engine never has problems at the turnouts, only the cab car when the engine is pushing. Is it normal for Athearn cars at the front to override turnouts? Do they use different wheel flanges? Also I am using Atlas turnouts(code 80).


----------



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

Same problem here, will post here from now on about problems involving this turnout
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13530


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

My thoughts focus on two possible issues....the first being the alignment of the wheels of the car's wheels (does another car act the same?) or weight of the car (most of my turn-out derail issues came when I was pushing a car through the turn-out and solved it by adding more weight over the axles of the car).


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

bombardiermike said:


> Thanks guys, but I found what was really going on. My train goes:
> cab-coach1-coach2-coach3-loco
> I found that when the 2nd truck of the cab hit the turnout, the flanges would ride up on the track, then settle down in the wrong direction. This would end up sending the rest of the train off the tracks or in the wrong direction. There was a thin layer of glue in the turnout mechanism and I took it out, but it didn't help.


It sounds like the turnout is not completely closed, with the points not touching the adjoining rail. Also you may have wheel gauge problems, or even track gauge problems, or maybe a kink in the track. There are lots of reasons for derailments. Too long of cars on sharp curves can cause derailments. Stiffness in coupler movement (especially Rapido couplers)
There are just many areas to check when your having derailments.
If you don't have a gauge, there is one made by Micro trains (Kadee) for checking the track and wheel gauge and coupler height.
You seem to have an operating layout ? so why don't you post some pictures in the My Layout thread.
Everyone on this forum likes to see pictures.

Cheers, Dave


----------

